# I think she's going into labor



## Akira (Jan 19, 2011)

So i think one of the girls i adopted a few weeks ago is going into labor. She has a small amount of blood around her opening which is opened up. I didn't expect babies for another week so when i went to hold her i was surprised to see it. Is that normal? I've been trying to find a website that shows signs of labor, so if anyone has one please let me know. Any help would be great!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Your 100% sure she is pregnant?
Rats will sometimes lay on there backs and fuss around with their private areas.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2011)

Fairly sure, she's gained weight and her belly is a lot bigger than when i first got her. I purchased 4 rats from someone off craig's list and when i got them home i found that my four girls were 3 girls and one boy. The other two girls have gained some weight but not as quickly as Bailly. 

Why would there be blood is she wasn't pregnant and going into labor? I've read that they don't bleed when in heat..


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

there could be a small amount of blood while giving birth yes, but it could also mean a urinary tract infection or something like pyometra. if she was close to giving birth it would be obvious without question - you should see the babies squirming around inside her and she should be nesting like crazy. if you don't have babies soon, it might be best to book her a vet appointment.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2011)

She started nesting as soon as i separated her from the other girls. she's sleeping outside of her house right now but i thought i felt a baby moving when i was holding her and my boyfriend was setting up the cage. If she doesn't have the babies by in the morning i'll get her to the vet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here you are...make sure to look at the figures (case histories) to see pics of a normal birth and a bad one with too much blood.

http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_and_birth.php


----------

